# Expat meet-ups in Hurghada area



## New Gal

Hello all, not been on for a while as was busy relocating from the UK to Hurghada and am finally here and settled with an apartment.

Looking to meet people in the Hurghada/El Gouna areas, evenings are probably best I reckon.

Would be nice to meet a crowd to go out with so anyone interested, please get in touch x


----------



## anto100

*new to hurghada*



New Gal said:


> Hello all, not been on for a while as was busy relocating from the UK to Hurghada and am finally here and settled with an apartment.
> 
> Looking to meet people in the Hurghada/El Gouna areas, evenings are probably best I reckon.
> 
> Would be nice to meet a crowd to go out with so anyone interested, please get in touch x


hi im new to hurghada as well im a 40 year old irish male and would welcome meeting up with other expats my email is


----------



## New Gal

Lol, EXPAT MEET-UPS IN HURGHADA is the title of the thread so thanks but no thanks. If I wanted to go out with an Egyptian man, all I have to do is say yes to the clowns that stalk me on my daily commute!


----------



## ashish76

New Gal said:


> Lol, EXPAT MEET-UPS IN HURGHADA is the title of the thread so thanks but no thanks. If I wanted to go out with an Egyptian man, all I have to do is say yes to the clowns that stalk me on my daily commute!


hahaha


----------



## ashish76

It will be a nice idea to have an Expat community !


----------

